# الأفراج عن ابونا متاؤس



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*



​
أمر رئيس الوزاراء بالإفراج عن ابونا متياس المسجون ظلما منذ عامين في قضية تزوير وذلك لتهدئة الأقباط أمام ماسبيرو*


----------



## DODY2010 (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الأفراج عن ابونا متياس*

كله للخير بجد الواحد فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان رغم زعله ع الحاجات اللي بتحصل  نشكرك يارب ع كل شيء


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: الأفراج عن ابونا متياس*


[YOUTUBE]CLo1lbIzSBo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مارس 2011)

*أخيرا سمعنا خبر مفرح
الحمد لله 
 نشكر ربنا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله
احمدك يارب
اخيرا الاقباط بقي ليهم صوت في البلد وهيتعمل حسابه​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 مارس 2011)

نتمى أن يكون الخبر صحيحاً بخصوص رفع الظلم عن أبونا متاؤس

ونقول ألف مبروك مقدماً لأبونا متاؤس لإطلاق سراحه من السجن الظالم الذى وضعه فيه جهاز الشيطان

وربنا يبارك فى المجهودات التى يعملها أبونا متياس ويكللها بالنجاح


----------



## عمادفايز (7 مارس 2011)

*نشكر المسيح​*


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*حلوووووووووووووووووو اوى اوى اوى
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

خبر جميل جدا ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا

 ( للخبـــــر المفـــرح جــدا )*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مارس 2011)

*لو كان النظام و امن الدوله موجودين لما افرج عن ابونا الان؟؟؟*​


----------



## انجي حنا (7 مارس 2011)

كلة للخير
ربنا موجود.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*خبر جميل اتمنى يكون صحيح ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لو كان النظام و امن الدوله موجودين لما افرج عن ابونا الان؟؟؟*​



*اكيد يا تروث مكانوش هيفرجوا عنه​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 مارس 2011)

خلاص خارج المارد ومش داخل جوه وخارج وهو ناوي يجيب كل حقوقة اللي اتخدت قبل كده خرج يقول لا مش هنسكت تاني خرج يقول ديه بلدنا و ارضنا ولنا فيها كل الحقوق زي ما عملنا كل الواجبات خرج بعد ما استحمل كتيييييييير خرج ومش ناوي يرجع تاني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اكيد يا تروث مكانوش هيفرجوا عنه​*


 
*يبقي انا كان كلامي صح و كنت بتهاجم بافترا الشهرين الي فاتوا للاسف...*​


----------



## BITAR (7 مارس 2011)

*خبر مفرح جدا*
*وسط كم الاخبار المحزنة*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> *أمر رئيس الوزاراء بالإفراج عن ابونا متياس المسجون ظلما منذ عامين في قضية تزوير وذلك لتهدئة الأقباط أمام ماسبيرو*


 
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا *

*يارب *

*إشتاقت عيوننا لرؤية خلاصك *

*نعم أنت عظيم وتستحق منا كل إكرام *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يبقي انا كان كلامي صح و كنت بتهاجم بافترا الشهرين الي فاتوا للاسف...*​



*لا يا حبيبتى محدش هاجمك ولا حاجه ودى فرصه اوضحلك  سوء التفاهم اللى حاصل عندك لانى قريت تلميحات 
ليكى فى كذا مشاركه عن الموضوع ده  ومكانش فى فرصه للتوضيح
محدش كان بيدافع عن النظام لانه كان حلو وعاجبنا ولا لانه كان جايبلنا حقوقنا كامله
دفاعنا كان عن الاستقرار والامان اللى طبعاااا دلوقتى بقوا فى خبر كان
دفاعنا كان خوف من المجهول اللى دلوقتى رايحنله ومش عارفين وضعنا فيه كأقباط هيكون ايه وخصوصا لو حبايبنا الاخوان وصلوا للحكم أو حتى اتغلغلوا فى المراكز السياسيه الحساسه وطبعا واضح الافراجات الكتيره لقادتهم واجنحتهم العسكريه الفتره اللى فاتت
اوعى تفتكرى ان الافراج عن ابونا النهارده ده محبه فينا لا
ده انقاذ موقف وتهدئة اوضاع لا اكتر ولا اقل
كمان من غير اللائق ابدااا اننا نكون فى كنايسنا بنصلى للحكام طول السنين دى ودلوقتى نهينهم ونشتمهم
احنا بنطلب حسابهم بالطرق القانونيه دون التعرض لشخصهم بالفاظ لا تليق بكوننا مسيحيين وخصوصا ان الرئيس ده كان رمز لمصر فتره طويله واجب نحترمه حتى لو كان اخطأ بحقنا 
يا رب يكون كلامى وضحلك سوء الفهم اللى كان حاصل عندك وربنا معاكى

*


----------



## noraa (7 مارس 2011)

نشكر ربنا كما يقولنا الاشخاص الكبار فى السن _قضاء اخف من قضاء_


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 مارس 2011)

*



اوعى تفتكرى ان الافراج عن ابونا النهارده ده محبه فينا لا
ده انقاذ موقف وتهدئة اوضاع لا اكتر ولا اقل

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
صح طبعا...بس دا مكنش بيحصل قبلا صدقيني ولا كان هيحصل الا لما الي في بالي يمشي لو مكنش كان ابونا عمره يمكن ما خرج...

انتي فاهماني يا دونا و دي اكبر ميزه فيكي

بس بجد البعض مكنش بيدفاع عن الاستقرار و الامن

لا البعض هاجم هجومي علي حسني مبارك ههههههههه

و كان البعض عصبي اوي

لو مش عايزين الاخوان يوصلوا الحل في ايدنا

نعلي صوتنا و دا حصل و نكون عضو فاعل في المجتمع و دا حصل

هنخاف من ايه؟؟؟من حبيب العادلي و امن الدوله و الحزب الوطني

اهم راحو هههههههههه

لو عايزين الحكم ما يبقاش اسلامي متشدد نكون فاعلين اجتماعيا و ثقي انه فيه مسلمين كتير كارهينه اكتر منك و مني و دا عن تجربتي انا بقي...

اوعدك يا دونا مش هتكلم كدا تاني لو يضايقك بس كان لازم اوصل رايي و صوتي انا كمان و احتج و الا هعملكوا اعتصام في منتدي الاسئله ههههههههه

شكرا ليكي علي ردك الوافي يا قمر و انا عارفاكي في عز الازمات هاديه و بتحاولي تفضلي the same likable dona

ربنا يباركك و يخليكي

سلام*​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (8 مارس 2011)

*شكرا على الخبر المفرح ​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مارس 2011)

كله للخير لولا اللى حصل فى بطفيح مكنش هيبقى فى مظاهرات ومكنش هيخرج ابونا كله للخير
عشان احنا مش فاهمين يارب بس هنفهم فيما بعد


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> صح طبعا...بس دا مكنش بيحصل قبلا صدقيني ولا كان هيحصل الا لما الي في بالي يمشي لو مكنش كان ابونا عمره يمكن ما خرج...
> 
> ...



*عارفه يا تروث انا هقول كلام بيوجع ومقبلش اسمعه من حد مش مصرى
 انا شايفه ان عمر سلیمان کان عنده حق لما قال ان الشعب المصری غیر مهیأ للدیمقراطیه 
عملنا ايه بيها 
للاسف
البورصه انهارت
والأمن بح
ومیة النیل اتقسمت بدون مصر ومحدش فاضى يعترض
وآثار مصر التاریخیه بتتسرق قدام عينيننا ومحدش فاضى يدور عليها
 والمدارس معظمها قفل والإمداد الغذائی علی وشك انه يشطب
وأمن مصر القومی بقی مشاع علی النت
ولسه اللی فی التحریر بیقولوا: إلی الأمام..إلی الأمام,,إستمروا..إستمروا   .. وعجبى
ميررسى حبيبتى استمتعت بكلامى معاكى :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مارس 2011)

*تم الإفراج منذ دقائق عن أبونا متاؤوس وهبة, صدر قرار الإفراج مساء اليوم من مكتب النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، وقد قام بتسلم القس متاؤوس وهبة عدد من رجال الدين المسيحى وتوجه إلى منزله مباشرة, جدير بالذكر أن أبونا متاؤوس وهبة كاهن كنيسة العذراء بكرداسة كان محكوم عليه بالحبس 5 سنوات فى قضية زواج فتاة متنصرة من شاب قبطى دون علم أبونا .*


----------

